# [SOLVED] Powermac G5 Graphic Card Compatibility Question



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys

My friend has a Powermac G5, 1.8 GHz Dual and wants to upgrade his 64 MB video card. Does any AGP video card work in these systems or do they require specific cards for the G5.

We have an ATI Radeon X1650 Pro (512 MB) AGP video card, did some searching but couldn't find a definite answer weather or not it will work in this system.

Does anyone know if that card would work, or what other cards are available as options?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Powermac G5 Graphic Card Compatibility Question*

You can only put "Made for Mac" video cards in a Mac. So unless the box says that it will work in a Mac, it is no good. This is because there is a difference between how the different systems send and receive data to the cards, and unless it is made for the Mac, it will not understand what the Mac is telling it to do.

Look here for what is available to you. Select your G5 and it will list the cards you can buy.


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Powermac G5 Graphic Card Compatibility Question*

gotcha, thanks


----------

